# Traditional Spanish-Style Slingshot "La Barca"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

Here's a latest homemade of mine, a very simple Spanish-style slingshot (tirachinas), with the traditional slender design and the looped paracord tabs attachment method. I got the inspiration to make this design from my trip to the south of Spain, were I've attended a popular slingshot tournament (tirada) on the nice village of La Barca de La Florida. I've met a few interested folks and we've discussed a bit about many types of slingshot designs, specially the Spanish ones. I've always been interested in doing a slingshot with this type of tab attachment, which is great for tubes and square pieces of rubber. I've tested it already and it seems very functional. The loops were glued with a very strong epoxy glue, about 2cm inside the fork tips. It was carved from an olive wood natural fork and finished with linseed oil and natural beeswax.

I dedicate this slingshot to the nice people of La Barca de La Florida and to the Asociacion de Tirachinas Siglo XXI!! Un grande abrazo!!! Hasta la próxima tirada!!!

Hope you like it!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very Nice!! Un grande abrazo anche a te!! Ciao


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW that looks really nice


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

slingshotnew said:


> Very Nice!! Un grande abrazo anche a te!! Ciao


Grazie tanto, Slingshotnew!!!!

Best regards ...Q



leon13 said:


> WOW that looks really nice


Thank you so much for your feedback, Leon!!!

Hope everything's fine, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Sweet fork, nice curves...... absolutely love the tapers and flares.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That is a beautiful clean looking sling shot, I like it a lot.

wll


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A very traditional spanish style, You made an interesting cultural recovery in addition to an awesome natural tirachinas.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

¡¡¡Hermosa resortera, Maestro!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

chuckduster01 said:


> Sweet fork, nice curves...... absolutely love the tapers and flares.


Thank you so much for the nice reply, my friend!!!

Best regards ...Q



wll said:


> That is a beautiful clean looking slingshot, I like it a lot.
> 
> wll


Many thanks for the feedback, wII!!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> A very traditional spanish style, You made an interesting cultural recovery in addition to an awesome natural tirachinas.


Thank you so much, Bob!!!!!

This one was a kind of experiment. I'm still working around on what to place on it (tubes, tapered tubes, square rubber, etc....)

Very glad you've liked it, my friend!!!! :wave: Grazie tanto!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> ¡¡¡Hermosa resortera, Maestro!!!


Muchas gracias, Peter!!!!

Abrazo ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Another masterpiece from "The Natural", Master Q. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Another masterpiece from "The Natural", Master Q. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you so much, my friend!!!! :wave:

Hope everything's fine, sir!!!

Thanks for dropping by!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Traditional beauty!! Very pleasing to the eye!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like it


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

tradspirit said:


> Traditional beauty!! Very pleasing to the eye!


Thank you so much, Tradspirit!!!!

Long time no see you, sir!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arnisador78 said:


> I like it


 Thank you so much, Arnisador, for your kind reply!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Superb ! Simple yet sophisticated. I'm loving it.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GHT said:


> Superb ! Simple yet sophisticated. I'm loving it.


Thank you so much, GHT!! You're very kind!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Fantastic! The subtle curves are very nice too.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

d3moncow said:


> Fantastic! The subtle curves are very nice too.


Thank you very much for your feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very elegant.  So nicely carved and finished


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Toda una belleza!!! y un excelente acabado!!! gracias por compartir tu excelente trabajo!!!

Por cierto, dos dudas, cómo insertas el paracord en el poste de la horqueta?

Y la otra, le dicen tirachinas porque a las canicas (marble) le dicen chinas?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Very elegant.  So nicely carved and finished


My friend Can-Opener!!!

So glad to see you here, my friend!! How's life been treating you, sir?? 

Thank you so much for your always valuable feedback!!

Cheers ...Q



BAT said:


> Toda una belleza!!! y un excelente acabado!!! gracias por compartir tu excelente trabajo!!!
> 
> Por cierto, dos dudas, cómo insertas el paracord en el poste de la horqueta?
> 
> ...


Gracias por tu comento, BAT!!!

No se hablar castellano, pero voy a intentar 

Haigo 2 trozos en las horquetas, 2cm de profundidad. Despues inserto lo paracord, doblado en dos, y relleno los trozos con epoxi.

La palabra "tirachinas" creo que esta relacionada con los Chinos, no con las canicas. Pero no estoy seguro!!

Abrazo ...Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, you can't beat timeless elegance! An awesome shooter and an interesting band attachment, my friend! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A fine job on that spanish style my friend!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

????


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for your "smilie", my friend!!!! 

Cheers ...Q



rockslinger said:


> A fine job on that spanish style my friend!


My friend Rockslinger!!!

Sometimes, we want to make them simple and effective!! You know that  And that feels great too!!

Best regards to you, sir!!!

Cheers ...Q



flicks said:


> Wow, you can't beat timeless elegance! An awesome shooter and an interesting band attachment, my friend! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for your always precious feedback, Flicks!!! I'm glad you've liked this simple slingshot!!

Greetings to Germany, my friend!!! :wave:

Cheeers ...Q


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Cuercusuber, that is a very fine example of spanish SS design. Beautiful wood, fine craftsmanship and finish. I would like to ask you a question if I may;

How have you attached the cord tabs within the fork tops? Screw and glue? Similar? Thanks

Teach


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

total awesome shooter you made...love it..enjoy my friend

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Un día de estos me voy a quitar las ganas de hacer una estilo español mi estimado Alcornoque, para seguir la corriente. Fabulosa como habitualmente mi amigo.


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Look neat and old fashon. Like it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

nice sculpture...I tried the same attachment method of using "eye screws" on a natural and it worked fine...I could tie it TTF or OTT.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Teach said:


> Cuercusuber, that is a very fine example of spanish SS design. Beautiful wood, fine craftsmanship and finish. I would like to ask you a question if I may;
> 
> How have you attached the cord tabs within the fork tops? Screw and glue? Similar? Thanks
> 
> Teach


Many thanks for your feedback, my friend!!

To put tabs on this one was the easiest thing. You drill a hole of about 1,5cm or 2cm deep, of the same diameter of the looped piece of cord. Next, you fill half of the hole with epoxy glue and make sure you apply a little on the looped cords. Then you put the loops inside the holes, making sure they are all properly aligned (one trick is to burn the two ends of each loop. Since it is polyester, they fuse into each other, thus creating a hard union at the ends). Next, you should wait approximately 14 hours until the epoxy is cured. This one has a resistance of about 350kg. Impossible to get out of the holes!!

Best regards ...Q



oldmiser said:


> total awesome shooter you made...love it..enjoy my friend
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


Thank you very much, sir!!!

You're very kind!!!

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Un día de estos me voy a quitar las ganas de hacer una estilo español mi estimado Alcornoque, para seguir la corriente. Fabulosa como habitualmente mi amigo.


Amigo Chepo, estas resorteritas son la locura!!!

Muy buenas para tubos y piezas cuadradas de latex. Tendras de intentar!!! Yo voy a hacer más!!

Abrazo ...Q



keramos said:


> Look neat and old fashon. Like it.


Thank you so much, sir!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Chuck Daehler said:


> nice sculpture...I tried the same attachment method of using "eye screws" on a natural and it worked fine...I could tie it TTF or OTT.


Many thanks, Chuck!!!

I have also an old shooter sporting that eylet method. Pretty nice!!

The main advantage of having a cord loop is its malleability. You can increase your speed dramatically with longer tabs.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful work mate


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sharker said:


> Very beautiful work mate


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Hope you've been liking the forks I've sent you!! Can't wait to see some masterpieces from you 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Epic build para tabs Rock !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

lunasling said:


> Epic build para tabs Rock !


Many thanks, my friend 

Cheers ...Q


----------

